# Hatfield-McCoy



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Planning a trip in Oct. Been there twice, great time! Stayed in Gilbert the first time (blows), Logan the second (way better). Does anyone have any must-ride recommendations, or must-see hot spots? (Glittergirls in Logan was quite nice)


----------



## cheapthrills (Apr 7, 2009)

I have been wanting to do a trip up there but it's a major drive from S. FL. Just currious, why does Gilbert suck:thinking:, Which trail system was it that you rode.


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

lights out in Gilbert at 10 pm (seems like), no decent bar in town, food nothing to write home about, only action is at the car wash. Rockhouse, formerly Browning Fork trail not the best, but above average, good rock action. Buffalo Mtn., nice and wet, hard bottom clay, snorkel territory. Pinnacle Creek, good clean river water, some tech. ascend-descend. Bearwallow, easy riding, right in Logan, good arrival day run.


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

What dates in Oct. you planning to ride? My inlaws live in the Bluwell area, and I am planning a ride around Pinnacle Creek about the same time.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

ive always wanted to ride up there but have yet to make it, i will go this year dang it lol


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Oct 8-11, most likely Pinnacle Creek on Saturday. We start in Pineville and make our way to Mullins. What about Indian Ridge in Ashland? Have you ridden there?


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Yea, I have riden there some, mainly what they call the outlaw trails. Most of the time we start out at Mountian Top and work our way around that area. My first ride we went to Welch and back through Wagon Wheel for a total of 64 miles. Had a real good time and a lot of fun. If I can get my trailer replaced by then I might ride with ya'll if ya'll dont mind.


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

The more the merrier I always say! How much do you know about the outlaw trails? Google search shows alot of people who say they make the H-M trails seem tame, but it sounds like they are unmarked. I would be interested in trying those also. Would you happen to have a map source?


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't know much about the outlaw trails at all, except for what I have riden with a friend of mine. Here is a map that I found that may be of intrest to you.









Ok, I reposted the map below, it should show up this time.


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

I cant pull it up. I found out yesterday that trailfest is going on that weekend in Gilbert. There is going to be alot of people in the area. The Outlaws would be a nice option to get away from the crowd.


----------



## smokin_6.0 (Jun 21, 2009)

i been to pineville and rode pinnacle creek and to man and rode rockhouse. I liked staying in man better. Checkout hillbilly lodgeing the guys name is darin and he is really cool


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Fishers ATV World will be in the Gilbert-Mann area that weekend. It will be interesting to see what they will show with Kawi being the main sponsor this year. The 12 mile drag between those two towns will be packed with quads. I dont know what the speed limit is, but I asked a cop what the best way to get back to Gilbert was, and he said the highway. I said the highway is 55, and he says "you got a 650"...lmao...who you tellin?


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok, lets try this again with the map, useing a differant tatic that I know works. You should be able to use photobucket to resize to a larger image.


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

well well well, looks like its time for some trip planning.TY


----------



## Muddy Brute Force (Dec 17, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## Nsane1 (Sep 16, 2009)

Man, I have always wanted to ride this. But it is definitely a haul for me as I like in Western KY. I would like to go this fall if my truck will make it with all the quads behind it.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Its on my list of places to ride one day too.


----------



## cheapthrills (Apr 7, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Its on my list of places to ride one day too.


Me to, the 14hr drive to get there is a bit disturbing though.


----------



## coleman (Aug 16, 2009)

Not to far for me. If you guys ever decide to go let me know. I would love to ride with the mimb crew!


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

hotel booked oct 8-11 the more the merrier


----------

